# Wie heisse ich?



## rumbalotte (27. Juli 2012)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich habe diese Pflanze dieses Jahr mit meinen Sommerblumen geholt, weiss aber nicht mehr, wie die heisst   kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Majaberlin (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie heisse ich?*

Ich denke, das sind Mittagsblumen , Delosperma.


----------



## rumbalotte (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie heisse ich?*



Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sind Mittagsblumen , Delosperma.



Mittagsblume...   jetzt wo Du es sagst fällt es mir ein, danke. Hat die Verkäuferin auch erzählt,  dass die angeblich ihre Blüten nur öffnen, wenn die Sonne drauf scheint. Unsere wissen da nix von, die blühen den ganzen Tag...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie heisse ich?*

Hi Henning,

ist zwar schon ein Monat her aber ich hab gerade erst die Frage gefunden

das hier ist zwar ne Aizoaceae (Mittagsblumengewächs), aber es ist keine staudige Delosperma.
Das hier ist die einjährige Dorotheanthus bellidiformis 

MfG Frank


----------



## lutzdoggen (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Wie heisse ich?*

wie die Blumen heisen weiß ich nicht aber ich weiss was Rumbalotte heist.
LG
Uwe u. die Doggenbande


----------

